# Yo-kai watch



## MrPhox (Jul 5, 2017)

I try to watch this new series Yo-kai watch and I find it so weird.

In a way it remind me of Pokemon and Digimon. Its just weird, I can only brows the episode to see what critters they have. 

So anyone else have seen them or watching them?


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 5, 2017)

I think all the designs are really cute! I have given several of the plushes as gifts, my favorite are the cat ones <3


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 5, 2017)

the one with the two tail from the beginning? 

I have not seen plushe of them, but I did like the one who's over positive at thing.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 5, 2017)

They were at my local dollar store (dollar tree) and I bought ALOT


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 5, 2017)

I know the red one, but without the hat and the white one from the front right


----------



## LumeKat (Jul 5, 2017)

It's pretty obvious it was conceived only to sell merch. These plushies are adorable, but the cartoon is incredibly ugly and makes no sense. It's barely even animated, more like a slideshow.
I still shiver when I think of that poodle with the head of a balding man


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 5, 2017)

there are no story in that anime, no "enemy" bad guy to battle. There are no battle, just kinda collect then all.

That dog merge with a human who keep been trow in jail with out going to court and release a few weeks after.


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 5, 2017)

I hear the 3ds game is good but it's clearly merch made before the idea which cleat didn't workout if I bought them at dollar tree haha


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Aug 4, 2017)

I used to play yokai watch  got the game like the first week it came out. Pokemon is much better in my opinion, but the graphics are really the only good thing for me.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 24, 2017)

I have been watching the japanese dub since it started in 2014


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 24, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> They were at my local dollar store (dollar tree) and I bought ALOT


dollar tree has them? I have to get them


----------

